# Buch



## Senator42 (31 März 2007)

Hallo,
ich schreibe gerade ein Buch.
Hat jemand intresse da mal reinzuschen?

[vorläufiger Titel, und Inhaltsverzeichnis hier ersichtlich]

SPS – praxis

Anwendungsbeispiele in
Kommunikation und Antriebstechnik

_è __TCP/IP, CAN, CanOpen__, RS232_​
_è __Simatic S7, Wago / Beckhoff_​
_è __PC Visual Basic 6_​
Simatic S7, S5, Beckhoff / Wago
Lenze, MAXON, BTR, Systeme Helmholz, NetLink
CiA (Can in Automation, www.can-cia.de)
sind eingetragene Warenzeichen deren Besitzer.

Inhalt
1. Einleitung
2. Kommunikation
2.1. Simatic S7 - PC mit NetLink
2.2. WAGO / Beckhoff – PC
2.3. Wago als Server
2.4. PC als Server
2.5. Wago / Beckhoff - Simatic S7 mit NetLink
2.6. Simatic S7 – PC mit RS232
2.7. Simatic S7 – PC mit RK3964 und RK512
2.8. Simatic S5
3. CAN, CANOpen
3.1. Grundlagen
3.2. Telegrammtypen
3.3. Objektverzeichnis, Object Dictionary
3.4. Mapping 
3.5. SPS Systeme Helmholz CAN300/400 Baugruppe 
3.6. MAXON-Motor 
3.7. LENZE-Motor 
3.8. BTR Digital-, Analogbauruppen 
4. Tipps und Tricks 
4.1. S7 - indirekte Adressierung 
5. Hilfsmittel 
5.1. Analysetools 
5.2. Bezugsquellen 
5.3. Messe


----------



## afk (31 März 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich schreibe gerade ein Buch.
> Hat jemand intresse da mal reinzuschen?


Als "Beta-Leser", oder als Kaufer des Buchs, oder wie ist das gemeint ?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 März 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Simatic S7, S5, Beckhoff / Wago
> Lenze, MAXON, BTR, Systeme Helmholz, NetLink
> CiA (Can in Automation, www.can-cia.de)
> sind eingetragene Warenzeichen deren Besitzer.



Bullshit! *S5 und S7 sind keine eingetragenen Marken von Siemens*. Immer dieser vorauseilende Kniefall vor S. ... :twisted: :twisted:

Genau nachlesen können Sie das im Siemens-Markenindex.



Senator42 schrieb:


> Inhalt



Das sieht ja nach wilder Mischung aus, wer ist den die Zielgruppe?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## gravieren (31 März 2007)

Hi  *Senator42* 




> ich schreibe gerade ein Buch.
> Hat jemand intresse da mal reinzuschen?


Wo ist das Buch / Link.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 April 2007)

*Großes Interesse !!*



Senator42 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich schreibe gerade ein Buch.
> Hat jemand intresse da mal reinzuschen?




Wenn dein neues Buch auch nur annähernd soviel sensationielle Erkentnisse verspricht, wie deine Homepage und deine bisherigen 
Beiträge in diesem Forum, 
dann bin ich sicher, dass alle auf Einsicht in dein Werk gespannt warten !

*Ich bitte dich dringend um Leseproben !*

Wann ist der Erscheinungstermin ?

Vielleicht kannst du beim Forumstreffen eine Gastlesung halten ?


----------



## Senator42 (1 April 2007)

*Antworten auf die Fragen zum "Buch"*

daß hier soviel Intresse besteht hab ich nicht wirklich erwaret.
ich werd´s demnächst auf meine website stellen (mit den Proggis dazu).
dann könnt ihr Betatester  darüber herfallen.

Zielgruppe: Anwender die mit Can, CanOpen, TCP/IP hantiern
Gastlesung: Ich bin nicht der große Redenschwinger.
Kniefall: ich brauche keine Markenrechtsklage.
wilde Mischung: Ist halt mal so ne art Erfahrungsbericht.
Erscheinungstermin: keine Ahnung, wird erstmal eine Freeware-Doku.
Forumstreffen: wenn in Nürnberg, dann bin ich dabei. (hallo CaBo!)

P.S.: 
Braucht einer einen DCF77 bzw. Proggi für S5, S7 oder Wago?
Und, gibts hier einen Flohmarkt für mehr oder weniger altes SPS-Zeugs?


----------



## Kai (1 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Und, gibts hier einen Flohmarkt für mehr oder weniger altes SPS-Zeugs?


 
Du kannst Dein SPS-Zeug hier einstellen:

Suche & Biete

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (1 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wenn dein neues Buch auch nur annähernd soviel sensationielle Erkentnisse verspricht, wie deine Homepage und deine bisherigen
> Beiträge in diesem Forum,
> dann bin ich sicher, dass alle auf Einsicht in dein Werk gespannt warten !
> 
> ...



100% Ack!

@UG: sollten wir nicht zusammen ein Buch schreiben? 
Als Arbeitstitel habe ich an "*der große SPS-Knigge*" gedacht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Kniefall: ich brauche keine Markenrechtsklage.



Braucht keiner. Sie müssen aufpassen, dass Sie
keine vergessen, deswegen habe ich Ihnen auch
den Link mit der Siemens-Liste gegeben.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Sie in dieser Sache 
ähnlich exakt arbeiten wie beim restlichen Inhalt
Ihres Werkes. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass fünf 
andere den Mist wieder abschreiben (wie Sie ja
auch).

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## plc_tippser (2 April 2007)

Werde ich mir auch anschauen, wenn´s auf der HP ist.

pt


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (2 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich schreibe gerade ein Buch.
> Hat jemand intresse da mal reinzuschen?
> 
> ...


Hallo,
zu Punkt 2.1 können wir Dir gerne ein Beispiel schicken:
Kommunikation S7 SPS mit CP <-> S7 SPS mit IBH Link S7 bzw.
IBH Link Plus


----------



## Seppl (2 April 2007)

IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:


> zu Punkt 2.1 können wir Dir gerne ein Beispiel schicken:
> Kommunikation S7 SPS mit CP <-> S7 SPS mit IBH Link S7 bzw.
> IBH Link Plus



@senator

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle beim NetLink bleiben, ibh hat sich mit dem ibh link nicht gerade mit Rum bekleckert:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6836

Seppl


----------



## afk (2 April 2007)

Seppl schrieb:


> ibh hat sich mit dem ibh link nicht gerade mit *Rum* bekleckert


Das sollte man ja auch nicht machen, der ist schließlich zum Trinken da ! :s8: 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Senator42 (2 April 2007)

[ Sie müssen aufpassen, dass Sie keine vergessen, deswegen habe ich Ihnen auch den Link mit der Siemens-Liste gegeben. ]

Das bezieht sich warscheinlich auf den "Netlink".
Auf meinem steht Helmholz drauf, und da bin ich persönlich bekannt wie Sie auch, oder war´s Hilscher?

[ Das Problem ist nämlich, dass fünf andere den Mist wieder abschreiben wie Sie ja auch. Gerhard Bäurle ]

Vorsicht: Rufmord !
99% ist selbst geschrieben, 1% von den Handbüchern (sofern diese dann stimmen)

Wären die Manuals so gut wie Sie sich das wünschen, müsste ich dieses Buch nicht schreiben


----------



## Senator42 (2 April 2007)

*der Link zur Leseprobe*

hier ist er nun:

www.nefkom.net/r.smazinka/Leseprobe1_SPS_Kommunikation_Buch.doc

und zerreist mich erst nächste Woche  
Muss noch zur IBN nach ösiland  
und dann noch zu den "wer hats erfunden" Feuerwehrmann spielen  .

Verbesserungsvorschäge (ja sind auch schläge) ...
direkt an keineSpam@web.de

P.S. ich hab noch nie ein "Buch" geschrieben und mit Word steh ich auf Kriegsfuß.

bye


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> [ Sie müssen aufpassen, dass Sie keine vergessen, deswegen habe ich Ihnen auch den Link mit der Siemens-Liste gegeben. ]
> 
> Das bezieht sich warscheinlich auf den "Netlink".



Nein. Das bezog sich auf Siemens. Es nützt nichts, wenn
Sie S7 und S5 als Marken angeben, hinterher dann aber 
S7-300 (was wirklich eine Siemens-Marke ist) schreiben ..



Senator42 schrieb:


> [ Das Problem ist nämlich, dass fünf andere den Mist wieder abschreiben wie Sie ja auch. Gerhard Bäurle ]
> 
> Vorsicht: Rufmord !
> 99% ist selbst geschrieben, 1% von den Handbüchern (sofern diese dann stimmen)



Das Abschreiben bezog sich *nur* auf die fehlerhafte
Markenangabe, die liest man leider öfter.



Senator42 schrieb:


> Wären die Manuals so gut wie Sie sich das wünschen,
> müsste ich dieses Buch nicht schreiben



Ja, das ist ein wichtiges Thema, wir nehmen es durchaus
ernst, siehe unsere Umfrage.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Senator42 (2 April 2007)

IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zu Punkt 2.1 können wir Dir gerne ein Beispiel schicken:
> Kommunikation S7 SPS mit CP <-> S7 SPS mit IBH Link S7 bzw.
> IBH Link Plus


 
ja, alles was nicht auf der S7-Doctor DEMO CD von der Messe SPS/Drive
drauf ist.
-> keineSpam@web.de

übrigens: libnodave funktioniert hier.


----------



## Senator42 (2 April 2007)

Seppl schrieb:


> @senator
> Also ich würde an deiner Stelle beim NetLink bleiben
> Seppl


 
Netlink läuft, bei einer verbindung , stabil.
(aber ich hab momentan echt keine ahnung welcher hersteller das nun ist,
kann alles sein. aber helmholz "baut" meines wissens die dinger nicht)

aber ibh kann mir einen zu verfügung stellen, dann teste ich den.


----------



## afk (3 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> übrigens: libnodave funktioniert hier.


Wo ??? (oder besser: wo denn nicht ? )



Senator42 schrieb:


> Netlink läuft, bei einer verbindung , stabil.
> (aber ich hab momentan echt keine ahnung welcher hersteller das nun ist,
> kann alles sein. aber helmholz "baut" meines wissens die dinger nicht)
> 
> aber ibh kann mir einen zu verfügung stellen, dann teste ich den.


Beim NetLink von Deltalogic, IBH-Link von IBH und NetLink-lite von Helmholz handelt es sich AFAIK um die gleiche Hardware, und gebaut wird die wohl von Hilscher. Unterschiedlich ist die Software für den PC, zumindest die von Deltalogic und IBH, die von Helmholz kenn ich nicht. 

Da die PC-Software allein aber leider die unter dem Link von Seppl diskutierten Probleme mit der Hardware bzw. deren Firmware nicht wettmachen kann, sind die Dinger IMHO nicht gerade besonders empfehlenswert.  

Erfreulicherweise unterstützt libnodave seit einiger Zeit auch den Netlink-Pro, daher gibt's für mich zum Glück ja eine (problemlose) Alternative...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 April 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise unterstützt libnodave seit einiger Zeit auch den Netlink-Pro, daher gibt's für mich zum Glück ja eine (problemlose) Alternative...



Hallo,

hier im Forum gibt es eine *Gegenüberstellung*.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> hier ist er nun:
> 
> www.nefkom.net/r.smazinka/Leseprobe1_SPS_Kommunikation_Buch.doc
> 
> bye



Ich hab kein Word.

Kannst du das vielleicht auch als PDF hier reinstellen ?
Oder reines ASCII ?

Danke.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (3 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> ja, alles was nicht auf der S7-Doctor DEMO CD von der Messe SPS/Drive
> drauf ist.
> -> keineSpam@web.de
> 
> übrigens: libnodave funktioniert hier.


Hallo Senator42,
E-Mail mit Beispiel ist unterwegs.


----------



## zotos (3 April 2007)

Wenn schon PDF dann doch mit Lesezeichen:


----------



## Senator42 (3 April 2007)

*Pdf*

Danke fürs wandeln, bei mir gehts nicht richtig.

bei exceldatein fehlt immer ca. 7cm von unten. keine ahnung warum.


----------



## Senator42 (3 April 2007)

IBHsoftec GmbH schrieb:


> Hallo Senator42,
> E-Mail mit Beispiel ist unterwegs.


 
danke, aber ich habe nur eine CP 340 ;-(
FC 50 und 60 ist jedoch sehr intressant.
(wie man den Schutz entfernt hatten wir ja schon ;-)


----------



## Senator42 (3 April 2007)

*SW zum "Buch"*

hab mich gerade entschlossen die bis jetzt vorhanden SW rauszugeben.
obs jemandem etwas nützt bitte selbst entscheiden.

www.nefkom.net/r.smazinka/SMAZ_SW_zum_Buch.zip

kein Anspruch auf irgendeine Garantie !

wer etwas beitragen möchte ist wilkommen
(hätte beinahe welcome geschrieben, das ist aber ein anderes Thema)

bye


----------



## cbokholt (4 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> daß hier soviel Intresse besteht hab ich nicht wirklich erwaret.
> ich werd´s demnächst auf meine website stellen (mit den Proggis dazu).
> dann könnt ihr Betatester  darüber herfallen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Robert,
brauchst Du noch Hilfe, Infos, Material ?

Viel Erfolg,
CaBo


----------



## Jens_Ohm (18 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Word.



Lade dir doch einfach das OpenOffice unter
http://www.openoffice.org 
runter.
Das ist kostenlos und kommt auch mit von MS Office erzeugten Dateien klar.
Aber eigentlich kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass Du das nicht kennst.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Senator42 (23 April 2007)

cbokholt schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> brauchst Du noch Hilfe, Infos, Material ?
> 
> Viel Erfolg,
> CaBo


 
Glaube nicht, es intressiert anscheinend keinen.


----------



## zotos (23 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, es intressiert anscheinend keinen.



Doch Kapitel 2.4 würde mich interessieren.
Kommunikation mit CoDeSys-Steuerung und PC als Server.
Wann gehts weiter?


----------



## Senator42 (24 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Doch Kapitel 2.4 würde mich interessieren.
> Kommunikation mit CoDeSys-Steuerung und PC als Server.
> Wann gehts weiter?


 
Ist doch bereits veröffentlicht. Die 2 Links siend hier im Thread enthalten.
1 x das  PDF, und 1 x die Programme .zip

Vielleicht mach ich noch ein paar Grafiken in das "Buch" wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## zotos (24 April 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Ist doch bereits veröffentlicht. Die 2 Links siend hier im Thread enthalten.
> 1 x das  PDF, und 1 x die Programme .zip
> 
> Vielleicht mach ich noch ein paar Grafiken in das "Buch" wenn ich Zeit habe.




Die Programme habe ich mir erst heute nach Deinem Post angeschaut ;o)

Noch ein paar Grafiken wären gut.


----------



## Senator42 (25 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Programme habe ich mir erst heute nach Deinem Post angeschaut ;o)
> 
> Noch ein paar Grafiken wären gut.


 
Bin gerade drüber. kap.2.3 bis 2.5 ist fertig, aber noch nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## Senator42 (5 Juni 2007)

*Buch mit Bildern*



Senator42 schrieb:


> Ist doch bereits veröffentlicht. Die 2 Links siend hier im Thread enthalten.
> 1 x das PDF, und 1 x die Programme .zip
> 
> Vielleicht mach ich noch ein paar Grafiken in das "Buch" wenn ich Zeit habe.


 
Neuste überarbeitete Version auch mit Bildern:
www.nefkom.net/r.smazinka/SMAZ_SW_zum_Buch1.zip
jetzt verfügbar.


----------

